# Applying FreeBSD patches for epiphany-2.28.2 error



## enderli (Dec 18, 2009)

```
Options for epiphany 2.28.2 
[X] NSS         Import passwords from 2.26 and older on first ru
[X] SEED        Enable seed support
[X] SPELLCHECK  Enable spell checking by default
```


```
make install
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  Found saved configuration for epiphany-2.28.1_1
===>  Extracting for epiphany-2.28.2
=> MD5 Checksum OK for gnome2/epiphany-2.28.2.tar.bz2.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for gnome2/epiphany-2.28.2.tar.bz2.
===>  Patching for epiphany-2.28.2
===>  Applying extra patch /usr/ports/www/epiphany/files/extra-patch-embed_ephy-embed-prefs.c
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for epiphany-2.28.2
Ignoring previously applied (or reversed) patch.
1 out of 1 hunks ignored--saving rejects to lib/ephy-spell-check.c.rej
=> Patch patch-lib_ephy-spell-check.c failed to apply cleanly.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/epiphany.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/epiphany.
```


----------



## enderli (Dec 18, 2009)

Last ports update solved this problem.


----------

